# Rounting on an angle



## Jaspencer5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I recently retired and started woodworking. I need to plunge route a groove at 7 degrees on several pieces. Any suggestions on the best method?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I would suggest using the Colt base ..easy way and the Colt will plunge or to say just slide down inside the base holder..

Amazon.com: Bosch PR005 Tilt Base for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement


=======



Jaspencer5 said:


> I recently retired and started woodworking. I need to plunge route a groove at 7 degrees on several pieces. Any suggestions on the best method?


----------



## Jaspencer5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I bought the colt yesterday but haven't taken it out of the box yet.
I didn't realize I had a solution on my work bench. Life is good!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Jerry

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

